# UTV Sale



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Anyone who is thinking of becoming a DirecTV sub and would be interested in Ultimate TV, check this out! 
I thought they were all gone myself..

:righton:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Minidishes.com is a great company. I would highly recommend buying from them. 

BTW, orbitsat.com also has UTV units available.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

This is only for new subs. I had UTV but I also have TiVo and I couldnt bear paying for TC Premier and $10 extra for UTV.


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

I recently changed to the HDVR2 Tivo and have an RCA UTV receiver for sale.

Email: [email protected]


----------

